# Pre-prom drill



## emtbuff (Feb 13, 2006)

Was wandering if any of your squads partake in a drill of this sort for Prom.  But if any of you have ideas to pass along.  As of right now I have one scenario layed out for a drunk driving accident with up to 8 students involved.  It looks pretty good but as always other twist or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emtI (Feb 13, 2006)

We had one a couple years ago.  We had two cars from the junkyard towed in while the kids were in class, and placed them in an accident scene.  Then the principal had a fire drill, and all the kids came out to find the accident scene.  

We were paged, and arrived with lights and sirens.  We had the local helo come in, we had four students involved, with two fatalities-one pinned requiring extrication, and another injury.  We blanketed the fatalities, the whole nine yards.  Simulated IV's, etc.  The impaired "driver" was uninjured.  The LEO detained him, field tested and cuffed him.  FD came and cut the victims out.  Highway Patrol gave a speech about a particularly tough call he'd worked.  

We had several parents call and thank us for the demo, saying the kids came home and told them about it and it opened up some conversations.  It went well, and made an impact.  If it stops one kid from drinking and driving, it was worth it.  

Good luck with your presentation.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2006)

emtI said:
			
		

> We had one a couple years ago. We had two cars from the junkyard towed in while the kids were in class, and placed them in an accident scene. Then the principal had a fire drill, and all the kids came out to find the accident scene.
> 
> We were paged, and arrived with lights and sirens. We had the local helo come in, we had four students involved, with two fatalities-one pinned requiring extrication, and another injury. We blanketed the fatalities, the whole nine yards. Simulated IV's, etc. The impaired "driver" was uninjured. The LEO detained him, field tested and cuffed him. FD came and cut the victims out. Highway Patrol gave a speech about a particularly tough call he'd worked.
> 
> ...



We did the exact same thing.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 13, 2006)

i've always viewed prom night as some sort of rite of passage, including whatever hormonal debauchary that might be available. So the way i see it quite a few of them are doing some rather _goofy s**t_ trying to get laid.

pursuant to this , we had a sex ed teacher that did a presentation, the best part being when she pulled a phrophylactic over a phalanx ...

one of our local selectmen had a cow over it...

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

WOO HOO 2,700.

Okay then.  I participated in one of these for the local school when I had my caddies. They cut three people out of two vehicles, had one DOA, a front seat passenger, and one DOA ejected. One students was taken to a helicopter, and they flew him around the area and sat back down. I came in with my hearse, my wife and I, dressed in our County Deputy Coroner outfits, loaded the two "DOA" into the hearse, and had to tell a "parent" who arrived that their son had died because he was hit head on by a drunk driver, and wasn't wearing a seat belt.

The "parent" freaks out, pretends to cry, she did a really good job too; and falls to her knees. 

At that point, the crowd of teens, who were chattering the whole time, went dead. ha ha. silent. People were crying...

The driver of the vehicle that was drunk was arrested by the State Police, "roughed up" and pushed to the ground, cuffed, and them locked in the car, where there was a micro phone, he was reading lines, and pretending to cry. 

For the first time in ten years, they said there were no accidents after Prom or Graduation in the local school district. There were always several alcohol related crashes.

It was great!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2006)

Our crowd acted like it was almost a joke....until the helo came in, approximately 75 feet above their heads.  Then the crowd went totally silent for a few seconds.  A few students started asking their teachers if this was real or not, and the teachers didn't know (they were kept out of the loop to keep it a suprise).


----------



## Rescue102 (Feb 14, 2006)

They have done a similar program at our local high school in the past. They use a program called "Every 15 Minutes" and do it once evry three or four years. The Gim Reaper goes throughout the school every 15 minutes and takes a student away. The program is complete with the crash scene, victims (dead and alive), driver taken into custody, Police, Sheriff, FD, EMS, MedFlight, coroner, basically the works. They even go as far as icing down a victim and having the parents come in to identify the body. It's a very powerful learning experience for all involved. Here's the web address for the program http://www.every15minutes.com . I think next year we will be doing it again.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Feb 15, 2006)

We do this every year, usually at both the in county high schools..we are notorious for goreing up some kids and co workers, we all comein code 3, the PD, SCHP, EMS, FD, even the coroner comes in running his blue lights. We also try to involve 2 helo services as they love to do the pr, and we even have a funeral home bring a hearse and casket out and put the DOA student in it...last year we had the drunk kids hit a family of 5, used some EMS workers little kids as the family kids, and we called 3 helos in (we only have 6 around here with a 20 min or less flight time to our county  ). It always makes an impression on the kids too, we usually dont see many drunk driving accidents on prom night...more wrecks from girls doing things they shouldnt be while their dates are driving which leads to running off the roads and hitting things like mailboxes and trees and the like, but usually no serious injuries result.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 15, 2006)

For those that have done this do you usually end the day as an assembly type grouping??  If so do you have the whole high school come or just the junior and senior classes.  As I know here prom is for the junior and seniors.  I'm sure it can't hurt to have the whole school observing.  Just curious.


----------



## emtI (Feb 15, 2006)

At ours we had the scenario just after lunch, then all the kids went into the auditorium, where we wheeled the stretchers in with the patients still strapped on.  The highway patrolman gave his speech.  A couple of the girls were in tears listening to his very moving story.

We involved eighth grade through 12th grade since it's not an annual thing here yet, although it is my goal to hold it more frequently.

I checked out that every15minutes site.  Next time I am going to see if we can use that program.  Altho, we are so small, if we took out a student every 15 minutes, by the end of the day even the kindergarteners would be in black shirts!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmmm Prom

that means a bunch of horny teens trying to get laid only to look like complete 'tards in the process.....

In H.S I used to go JUST to watch the spasms as punch was spiked and teens began acting stupid heh... Preppies included (I never really fit in) those were the days...

The school in my town doesnt do anything that "extroidinary" they tow a car out with a sign that says "Drunk driving Plus" ah hell I forget theres some other things but the sign changes yearly to include "Don't drink and drive this could be you"


----------



## wanttobeEMT-B (Mar 16, 2006)

*What an awesome way to demonstrate real life...*

Great examples all. I still remember seeing a unit of FD and EMT's cut a car a part when I was little, it certainly leaves an impact!


----------



## Jon (Mar 17, 2006)

I can't belive that I missed this....

My fire co. covers the local Middle and High school....

There's been talk of doing a MVA drill or a "ghost out" for years, but its never happened. Some of the other local high schools do.


----------

